# Star Boys bottle



## lblackvelvet (Jul 20, 2013)

Hello,   I have two different variants of this bottle.  One is lite green in color and reads (  Celery Cola Co. Danville Va.)  The second one is clear in color and reads (  Pepsi- Cola Co. Inc.  Charlottesville  Va.)  Does one bottle have more value than the other ?   Thanks for any info.    Kevin....


----------



## epackage (Jul 20, 2013)

Nice pair, Dennis(celery cola) might know...


----------



## lblackvelvet (Jul 20, 2013)

Thanks Jim, I think you are right !  Haven't seen him here tonight.


----------



## celerycola (Jul 20, 2013)

Haven't been online because I was traveling to a bottle show. I have three different Danville Star Boys and have seen several other towns. Last Charlottesville Pepsi Star Boys was priced at $25. Danvilles run $10+.


----------



## lblackvelvet (Jul 20, 2013)

Thank you Dennis,  Was the Danville Celery Cola Star bottle involved in the law suit ?   Thanks and enjoy the bottle show.


----------



## celerycola (Jul 20, 2013)

Detectives working for Coca-Cola inspected the Danville plant for evidence in the lawsuit


----------



## lblackvelvet (Jul 20, 2013)

Would it be fair to suggest the Celery Cola Star Boy is from an earlier year ?  Thanks,  kevin..


----------



## celerycola (Jul 20, 2013)

1926 or '27. I have one with the patent date and a copy of the patent drawing. Star Boys was created by Jessup at Charlottesville and franchised to Danville and other towns.


----------



## bottleopop (Jul 20, 2013)

The vaguely odd thing about these bottles is that one of them is "Star Boy" and the other is "Star Boys".


----------



## celerycola (Jul 20, 2013)

I haven't seen the one with a blank panel instead of "S"


----------



## bottleopop (Jul 20, 2013)

Most types I have say "Star Boy" (with one panel blank).


----------



## jblaylock (Jul 20, 2013)

I was curious about this too. I have that pair too, Star Boy & Star Boys


----------



## lblackvelvet (Jul 20, 2013)

Hello,   Thanks for all the input. I am curious to the contents of you two different bottles. My Danville bottle is 9.oz and the Pepsi Star boy bottle is 7.5 oz.  Also has diamonds on the neck instead of the third row of stars.


----------



## morbious_fod (Jul 20, 2013)

It's been said, but figured this would be of interest to this subject.


----------



## Jon L. (Oct 31, 2013)

*Re:  RE: Star Boys bottle*

I found a Star Boy bottle today from Grafton VA. it is the 9 oz type and i believe the date is 1920. Does this bottle have any value. Dug this up at a school today pretty neat bottle.


----------

